# Recent Death



## woody798 (Aug 20, 2012)

This may have been asked before, since I am new to this forum here goes. My last parent has recently died and I am the executor for the estate and family related.  My parents have a Wynham gold timeshare (500,000 points). I know there is little to no value and do not believe that any of my parents friends want it for free.  Of course with the monthly maintence fee of $242.08 its not free. I figure that since both deed holders are deceased I can close out or give back to Wyndam the timeshare with minimum expense and effort. Does anyone have suggestions or advice before I contact anyone? Should I use up the points before moving forward with disposal? I am listed as the current contact and the guardian with power of attorney (which technically does not exist anymore) so I have been able to use points in the past, recently stayed in Wyndam property in Wash DC area to attend his funeral. Just as a side note, my dad's bank accounts were closed and estate accounts (different account numbers) opened at the same bank, as we are going thru probate and somehow Wyndam has been able to deduct the maintence fees from the new account even though I was not contacted or given them approval.  I have not worryed much about this as I have to pay the bills and keep things current until probate is closed.  The banker and I thought it to be weird that this happened, and she is probably waiting for me to take action if it is a problem for me. Thanks in advance for any replys.


----------



## jmurp62 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Use It Or Give It Away*

Sorry for your recent loss. It is not easy to lose a parent, this I also know. A suggestion would be to use it yourself. Wyndham has many beautiful resorts and with Gold VIP status you will have the points to see a lot of them in the years to come. I give gifts to family and friends, everyone always wants to see Mickey or honeymoon in Hawaii! I love my timeshares, even if most were purchased before finding this site. If you dont want to keep them, offer them for free here. You could offer to pay the fees or split them or whatever arrangement you can make with an interested TUGGER, I might even be interested. The people on this site are amazing and I am sure will chime in and give you some great advice.
Murph


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Aug 20, 2012)

If you can hang on to them, I "think" the VIP status passes via the estate.  In this case, VIP might well be worth the price...smarter minds than mine need to chime in.  If it sells, the VIP goes away during the transfer.  Still, $242/month when you weren't planning to spend it can hurt.

Some questions folks will ask...what is the home resort?  Is this one big contract or multiple smaller contracts?  Both are common.  You are correct in that there is a very limited resale market for Timeshares.  You might find yourself just giving the points away or even offering to assist with closing or transfer fees.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 20, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> If you can hang on to them, I "think" the VIP status passes via the estate.  In this case, VIP might well be worth the price...smarter minds than mine need to chime in.  If it sells, the VIP goes away during the transfer.  Still, $242/month when you weren't planning to spend it can hurt.
> 
> Some questions folks will ask...what is the home resort?  Is this one big contract or multiple smaller contracts?  Both are common.  You are correct in that there is a very limited resale market for Timeshares.  You might find yourself just giving the points away or even offering to assist with closing or transfer fees.



Sorry for your loss.  If Wyndham does not take them back, you might want to keep them.  VIP Status does pass to the estate, although until someone actually takes the units you may well have to use a guest pass for each stay.

Your immediate concern is probably going to be using the reservations.  If somone here on TUGS want reservations that you are not going to use, then offering at cost would be something to consider instead of bleading the Estate.  As a added incentive, you could pass any GOLD VIP discount/upgrade onto the renter.

The Estate could be looking at significant costs to liquidate the timeshares, ancillary probate is probably going to be need in each state a Resort is located in.  This is going to cost significant monies.  In light of this, you might want to get with a Probate Attorney ASAP to minimize the costs associated with the timeshares from this point forward.  Someone made reference in an earlier post that they might be interested in the account.  You may want to talk to them to see if anything can be worked out on an interium basis where they get the benifits of the account in return for montly maintance fees until the Probate process is complete.


----------



## johnstonga (Aug 20, 2012)

*Hope you keep it ...... at least for now.*

Woody798 ---

Once it's gone, it's gone.  
I hope you decide to keep it .....at least for now. 

Unless there's a good reason to 'sell fast' for a 'nuthin', why not take time to use the program and I will wager you find it worth more than 'nuthin'.

And with a little effort, you can learn how to cut your costs in half by doing some rentals.

I am Platinum VIP.  
My annual MFs are about $7,200 ($600/month) ... and we use all our points ourselves.   But I rent More Higer-cost Points directly from Wyndham for rentals and still make enough profit ($3-4K) to cover At Least Half my MFs.

Once I am gone, my two grown sons ought to be able to clear $5,000 using ownership points and still have enuf points to get Two prime week Two BRs at the Beach at Full points and get several shorter trips with VIP discounts.

And if they really wanted to 'work it' --- they could make enuf to cover All the MFs --- and still have enuf points for some 'free' vacations.

So take time to take some trips ---- and you may find yourself thanking your parents year after year ....


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 20, 2012)

johnstonga said:


> Woody798 ---
> 
> Once it's gone, it's gone.
> I hope you decide to keep it .....at least for now.
> ...


 
On the flip side, you only get one shot at "refusing" the inheritance


----------



## markb53 (Aug 20, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> On the flip side, you only get one shot at "refusing" the inheritance



Good point, if Woody uses it at all. He can't then decide to "refuse" it.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 20, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.

I second the advice to keep it, if you are interested and able. But yes, you lose the opportunity to refuse it. If you post the resort and number of contracts that would be helpful (in terms of how easy you might be able to give it away later, if you decide to try it and then decide not to keep it).

Your parents have paid the price for the VIP perks, and they will transfer to you (VIP will not transfer outside the family).  As suggested, you can rent to offset maintenance fees and also have some use for yourself.  If you find you don't like it, you should be able to get rid of it pretty easy (this will be dependent on where you own and how many contracts you have).

I am inheriting my father's VIP Platinum account. He is thrilled it is not an albatross and I am thrilled to be receiving it. In the past year and a half I have learned a ton (mostly here on TUG and also by using it). Learn to optimize the use of the VIP benefits and I think you'll love it. I know I do.

You have 10 complimentary guest certificates, free upgrades within 45 days of checkin, 35% off discounts within 60 days of checkin, free reservation transactions, unlimited housekeeping credits, and more. Your parents paid good money for these benefits (and they will transfer to you or immediate relatives).

If you decide not to keep it, unused points on the account will transfer to the new owner. Be cognizant of when they expire, and if it's soon use them or pool them or put them in RCI (others are better versed at that, leftover points are not an issue for me, I'm always looking for more).

Don't be afraid to ask questions here on TUG. You'll get different opinions and outlooks. Honest people helping each other is what you'll find here.  

And Denise, where are you? Denise is always quick to remind newbees never to pay an upfront fee. Timeshare scammers are the worst, run anything you hear by this forum first.

Good luck!


----------



## am1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I will suggest keeping it.  It seems like you have recently used it.  There is a lot to learn but after you learn a little you will be a lot more knowledgable than you are now.  If at that time you do not like it get rid of it.  Even if that means paying transfer and closing fees.  That is small compared to the value you can get from VIP Gold.


----------



## woody798 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replys so far. I am learning from you all and see that I have a way to go. Did not know anything about the renting aspect and guest passes and such, so I have learning curve to go thru. Someone asked about location and contracts.  My parents purchased their time share at Emerald Grande at Destin Florida.  I believe they have two contracts at the same location.  My records are incomplete but I believe they did VIP 2003 and Gold in 2006.  If this timeshare is kept in the family, it would be split between myself and two sisters.  Have any suggestions on how to do this? Not sure if they are interested, i figure the points and fees would be split in thirds to be fair to all, what does on do if fees from one sibling are not paid and other disagreements arise?  I would think if we keep it then wyndham would want each of us to sign on to the obligation of the maintence fees, is this correct?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2012)

Woody, I think you are asking for 3rd party opinions here. Perhaps there is a customer service number at Wyndham who can definitively answer your very valid questions. I am not a Wyndham owner, and wouldn't have that number. 

As I see it, the only reason to accept the membership, is to salvage the VIP status. If you divide it among the siblings with each family taking 1/3, does the VIP status continue? Keeping it whole and trying to divide the ownership and use time and MF among you siblings looks like it is rife with potential problems- at least it would be in my family.

Succession of properties after the passing of parents is always challenging, and I guess that's the way it's supposed to be.

Wishing you well and hoping for a happy outcome.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2012)

Since it is a VIP account,  I would consider keeping it together in a family trust.  No point in breaking it up and giving up the VIP status, which is what would happen if you change each contract to be owned by different siblings. 

Food for thought.  

Enjoy it, use it for family get togethers.  You certainly will not get much resale on the current market.  If you could afford the MFs you might consider keeping it.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 22, 2012)

Woody,

I, too, am sorry for your loss.

Your parents probably meant for you or someone else in your immediate family to receive the benefits of the Vacation Ownership that they paid beaucoup dollars for when the purchase was made. Your parents, assuming that they used the ownership, probably did not look at the ownership as a liability.  Be sure to carefully review the benefits to you or the holder of the interest to make sure that your parents wishes are satisfied to the degree that you can - - given the on-going cost. 

Following up on Jim's (Passepartout) suggestion; contact Wyndham Owner Relations by first contacting Wyndham Vacation Planning at 1-800-251-8736. 

Be sure to have available your parent's Account Number and once the Vacation Planning Representative answers the phone, ask to speak to Wyndham Owner Relations to get answers to questions you might have regarding your options as Executor of the Estate of your parents.

Obviously, if you or an immediate relative of your parents (surviving siblings, children or grandchildren) acquired the ownership interests by will or intestate succession that immediate relative or relatives are responsible for the on-going maintenance fees and will receive the benefits of ownership including all VIP benefits available.

If I understand the situation your parents were Gold VIP Members meaning they owned 500K or more but not 1 million or more points.

As a VIP Gold you or the holder of the interest should get the following benefits which may or may not be available depending on the whim of Wyndham (meaning Wyndham can change the VIP benefits at any time):

Based on those benefits available a couple of years ago you or the owner of the interest would have the following VIP benefits available:

For reservations made within 60 days of Check-in  --- 35% discount on the number of points needed to confirm the reservation, if a reservation is available.

Within 45 days of check-in date receive one upgrade on an existing reservation to the next largest unit available or receive an instant upgrade at the time of booking (within 45 days of check-in) to the next largest unit available. 

Receive up to 10 complimentary Guest Confirmations each calendar year to share with family and friends (or potential renters.)

Free Reservation transactions. 

Unlimited Housekeeping Credits (no charge for Housekeeping Credits when making a reservation.) That benefit comes in handy when a VIP owner makes short stay reservations for themselves, guest (or renters to whom the owner rents the reservation.)

There are other benefits available to Gold Members; but those above are the most important.

Good Luck to you as you diligently work to satisfy your obligation as Executor of your parent's estate.


----------

